
LaCie to provide one year online storage free with every drive sold - Anon84
http://www.tuaw.com/2008/10/30/lacie-to-provide-one-year-online-storage-free-with-every-drive-s/
======
zandorg
I had a 3.5" LaCie 500gb drive. When it fell to the floor, it broke, so I sent
it in for repair (Disklabs). I was told it was irrepairable because the
platter gets too hot, it's the way LaCie drives are made. I lost some personal
data (a Cubase song) but it was mostly on DVDs.

I'm now using a 3.5" Seagate 1TB FreeAgent. Seagate fixed a drive I had (made
by them), so from my experience I'd say trust Seagate et al, and don't trust
LaCie.

Oh, and I bought another FreeAgent (a duplicate of the first one) to put
somewhere safe.

